#  Nachrichten >   Vermischtes: Erfahrung des Operateurs bei Hüft-OP entscheidend >

## aerzteblatt.de

Hamburg ? Die Erfahrung des Operateurs ist entscheidend für den Erfolg einer Hüftoperation, bei der ein Hüftersatz ohne Zement eingesetzt wird. Das zeigt eine Untersuchung der Asklepios Kliniken in Hamburg. Der Einsatz zementfreier Prothesen verlange ...  [Weiterlesen...]   *Information:* 
In diesem Forum gehen direkte Antworten auf Nachrichten 
meist ungelesen unter. Am besten Sie erstellen ein eigenes 
Thema in einem unserer passenden Foren, wenn Sie über
diese Nachricht diskutieren möchten.

----------

